# anybody know how to?



## teacup13 (Dec 15, 2006)

hey all

i just picked up an old 175 watt MV fixture... i know MV is not good to grow so here's is what i have to ask..

1. i have read that you can use a MH bulb in a MV fixture is this true and does anybody recommend a bulb that could be used for vegging and flowering - if any

2. does anybody know how to wire it up properly so i can use it as a remote ballast?

thanks for your help and here is what i am working with...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 15, 2006)

teacup13 said:
			
		

> hey all
> 
> i just picked up an old 175 watt MV fixture... i know MV is not good to grow so here's is what i have to ask..
> 
> ...


The Mercury Vapor light isn't going to work for you. It has the wrong spectrum and causes too much heat to be effective when placed close enough to the plant to do any good.

You need either a Halide, HPS or Flo's.

A Mercury Vapor light should not be put into a MH fixture.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 15, 2006)

i know that a mercury vapor light is the wrong spectrum for growing and produces the wrong light that is why i asked if you could put a MH in a MV fixture..lol

thanks for the response though

just found this info.... just in case anybody wants to use the same thing i am going to use...



> m57, m58, m59 ballasts can run both MH and MV. H39, H37, and H33 ballasts are only for MV, but i've seen ppl run a MH bulb w/o problems.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

teacup13 said:
			
		

> i know that a mercury vapor light is the wrong spectrum for growing and produces the wrong light that is why i asked if you could put a MH in a MV fixture..lol


I mis-read what you said. I thought you were going to put a MV into a MH fixture....too many bong hits.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 16, 2006)

we all have those once and awhile..lol

the reason i am asking this is cuz i got the fixture for like $4 and my blueberries need more light...the cfl's are just not cutting it IMO... too slow of a grow for me


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 18, 2006)

well i did so reseach for you and i found this i hope this will beable to help you

Can a mercury vapor bulb be used on a metal halide ballast?

175-watts and higher mercury vapor can be used on standard probe start metal halide ballasts.  1000-watt H34 mercury vapor should not because this bulb operates at a different voltage. 125-watts and lower mercury vapor can be operated on metal halide ballasts but it is not usually recommended (shortend lamp life).

Can a metal halide bulb be used on a mercury vapor ballast?

No.  Metal halide needs a higher open circuit voltage (OCV).  Some special metal halide can be operated on mercury ballasts (conversion bulbs).  Standard Metal Halide lamps might operate but this is not recommended.

The ballast label says to use a MV or a MH bulb.  What does this mean?

The ballast is a metal halide ballast and will also operate mercury vapor bulbs.

Can a metal halide bulb designed for mercury vapor ballasts be used on other ballasts?

Depends on the bulb.  Most should only be operated on the ballast they were designed for.

Do not use CW or CWA ballasts. What does this mean?

Some bulbs should not be operated on CW or CWA ballast circuits because these ballasts may over ride bulbs.  CW and CWA has a capsitor in series with the lamp or between the two coils.

Can high pressure sodium bulbs be used on mercury vapor ballasts?

No.  Special conversion bulbs are available for mercury ballasts.

Can high pressure sodium bulbs be used on metal halide ballasts?

No.  Special conversion bulbs are available for metal halide ballasts.  

Can a ballast be used with different wattage bulbs?

No.  Energy saving bulbs are the only other wattage bulbs that should be used.  If another wattage was used the bulb may rupture, fail, or even short the ballast.

Why do bulbs of the same wattage appear a different color to the eye?

Let new bulbs burn in at least 100 hours.  Ballast or lamp failing or bulb reaching end of life.  Relamp fixtures at the same time to reduce color differences.

What type of socket should be used for HID lamps?

Depends on the ballast, ignitor, and lamp.  HPS 400-watts or lower requires a 4kV rated socket.  HPS 1000-watts or higher requires a 5kV rated socket.  MV requires a standard HID socket.  MH probe start requires a standard HID socket.  MH pulse start / pulse ignition 400-watts or lower requires 4kV rated socket.

What does POS socket mean?

POS = Position orientated socket.  Some lamps have a pin to lock the bulb in the proper burning position.  A special socket has to be used.

If a ballast uses 4.0 amps at 120 volts does this mean it uses 480 watts of power?

No.  You need to know the power factor.    
If the power factor is at 95% the ballast would use 456 watts.        

 ____P (watts)_____  = Power Factor
 V (volts) x I (amps)

Can a metal halide bulb be used in an open fixture with no lens?

Depends on the bulb.  If the bulb is a standard bulb you should not and it is not recommended.  Metal halide operates at high temperatures and the arc tube can rupture for a number of reasons.  The fixture and lens should be able to with stand particles of glass as hot as 1000C or sometimes higher.

Can high pressure sodium and mercury vapor bulbs be used in open fixtures with no lens?

Most can be operated in open fixtures but should be shielded from moisture and liquids.

Can HID lamps be burned in any position?

Depends on the bulb.  Some must be operated in the position the bulb was designed for.  If a bulb is operated in any other position this can cause the bulb to act violently and shorten lamp life.

When wiring a HID fixture what type of wire should be used?

Depends where the wire will be located.  The wires from the ballast to the lamp should always be rated for at least 600 volts.  If the wires are near high temperatures you should use high temp wire rated for 200C and at least 600 volts.  

What is the difference with a standard ballast and a pulse start ballast?

The biggest difference is the starting method.  Pulse start uses an ignitor to start up the lamp.  The standard uses peck voltage for starting.  Both operate almost at the same operating/burning volts and amps.  Pulse normally has a lower current crest factor and lower OCV.

Can a standard metal halide bulb be used on a pulse start or pulse ignition ballast?

Depends on the bulb and ballast.  Pulse start will operate standard bulbs but can stress the starting electrode.  

Can a pulse start or pulse ignition bulb be used on standard probe start ballast?

No.  The bulb maybe hard to start and causes stress on the electrodes.

Can an ignitor be added to the ballast circuit if it does not come with one?

 No you cannot if the ballast is a standard probe start ballast.

Which starting method is beneficial to the lamp? (pulse ignition/probe start)

Pulse ignition has been proven to be better.  Some manufacturers have added a starting electrode to a bulb and this has reduced life ~2000 hours.

What does the ignitor do?

The ignitor provides a starting voltage around 2500-10,000 volts to light a bulb.  Once the bulb has lit the ignitor usually turns off.


How do you know when the ignitor has gone bad?

When a bulb does not start or becomes hard to start.

What does the capacitor do in the ballast circuit?

The capacitor controls the power.  Making the ballast more efficient (HPF).

How do you know when the capacitor has gone bad?

The lamp will not normally work if the ballast circuit is a CW or CWA.
Testing is the only way to know when the capacitor has gone bad on HX-HPF and R ballast circuits.  On HX-HPF and R the amp draw will almost double when the capacitor fails.

What does the resistor thing in a metal halide bulb do?

The resistor is normally connected to a bi-metal switch.  This controls the power going to the starting electrode in a probe start bulb.

Can HID lamps be operated on DC current?

No.  Special HID lamps are available.  If a standard bulb is used this causes metals to migrate to one end of the arc tube.  Shortening lamp life.

Can HID lamps be dimmed?

Not normally.  Special ballasts are available for dimming.  Most popular are bi-level dimming controls.  This needs no special ballast or bulb but needs a controller.



If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact me at [email protected]









Text by Paul Erik Hirvonen


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 18, 2006)

thank you very much for this info


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 20, 2006)

always for fam


----------

